# Variador de avance



## Sebastian Bosch (Mar 2, 2017)

*Variador de avance (Por corrección lineal de MAP)*


Les traigo un circuito que tuve que realizar ya que el avance original del auto no es suficiente para que funcione con gas (es de inyeccion directa pero el gas lo trata como si fuera carburador)
La razón de ser de este circuito es que es muy sencillo y barato de hacer, apenas lo conecte y regule un poco se noto enormemente la mejoría . (Un Daihatsu move año 2000)
  Lo que hace este circuito es tomar la señal del sensor MAP(presión absoluta) y la altera cuando el electroimán esta encendido, sino envía la señal original a la ECU
  ¿Porque?
  Por que cuando se informa una presión menor de aire la ECU avanza la chispa pensando que el combustible original demorara más en combustionar.

  La salida de la señal es 
  Salida = señal de MAP                                   [Si Gas=0]
  Salida = A*(señal de MAP) – B                      [Si Gas=1]

  Con A que varia de 0  a 2
y B que varia de 0  a 5,3


(Las resistencias variables son preset)
  Q1, R3, RV2 y R4 es un regulador de tensión simple, que es utilizado como la constante B cuando se regula RV2
  RV1 regula la pendiente A
  R6 y D3 (zener 4,7V) limitan la salida máxima (Estos valores pueden ser alterados dependiendo del zener utilizado) en mi caso mi sensor de MAP funciona con 5V por lo que no se esperaría un valor mayor
  U2(4051) selecciona entre la señal original o la alterada dependiendo de si la entrada GAS es 0 o 1, puede usarse otro integrado que actúe como switch SPDT, use el 4051
   porque ya lo tenia en casa
  Y por ultimo U1:B en seguidor de tensión para evitar cargar el demux anterior


  Me habría gustado compartir unas capturas del osciloscopio pero este no me reconoce el pendrive para las capturas, por lo que coloco unas del proteus
A=0,5 B=0


A=2 B=0

A=1 B=1,3

A=2 B=5,3



La configuracion que me gusto mas es de (A=1,1 B=0,2) aprox, deberia medirlo con el sensor de shock para ver mejor la explosion

  Es importante probar el circuito antes de conectarlo, pues la alimentación es de 9V, en mi caso use una señal diente de sierra para ello

  Conexión (Los envidiosos dirán que es paint)


*EDIT 1: *(Colaboracion de DOSMETROS) La fuente se cambio por un zener y un transistor R8 dependera del zener utilizado, el zener de aproximadamente 9,7V
En si la tension minima de funcionamiento que necesitan los integrados es de 6,5V, ya que el LM358 tiene un "voltage swing" de 0 a Vcc-1,5. por lo que con esta nueva fuente el circuito necesita 7,2V minimos para funcionar.
Si se usara para la fuente un zener de 7,2V para obtener exactamente el minimo voltaje de funcionamiento R6 y D3 pueden omitirse ya que el limitador seria la maxima salida del LM358 a esa alimentacion (que serian 5V) aunque estaria confiando mucho en el componente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2017)

Lo estoy mirando  , tu equipo de gas es de tercera generación ?


----------



## Sebastian Bosch (Mar 2, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo estoy mirando  , tu equipo de gas es de tercera generación ?


No se si podria llamarse de 3º generacion, tiene el diafragma, cruza un poco por una mangera, un tornillo para la segunda regulacion y va directo a la admision (un poco estrangulada), no hay ningun control de por medio salvo la lectura que toma de las RPM para encender/apagar el electroiman


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2017)

Está interesante !

Yo le cambiaría el regulador por un zener + transistor  , y ésto es porque si te quedaste sin batería (11Vdc) y tenés que arrancarlo empujando , entonces el regulador de 9 V podría andar por los 8,5 V , no se si eso moleste . . .


----------



## Sebastian Bosch (Mar 3, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está interesante !
> 
> Yo le cambiaría el regulador por un zener + transistor  , y ésto es porque si te quedaste sin batería (11Vdc) y tenés que arrancarlo empujando , entonces el regulador de 9 V podría andar por los 8,5 V , no se si eso moleste . . .



Te tomo la correccion , ahora la nueva tension minima es de 7,2V (anteriormente era 8,5 para los Reguladores con dropout de 2V)


----------



## pppppo (Mar 3, 2017)

Si la regulacion es por tornillo manual, es tercera, si se hace a traves de un modulo con un motor pap, es cuarta, si tiene inyectores secuenciales nos vamos a 5° generacion. Algunos sistemas tienen el modulo de avance incorporado, en otros es agregado para los tres casos. Toman la señal del sensor de pos. del cigueñal y realmente se nota.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 6, 2017)

Esos emuladores en la mayoria de las ecu's de inyección secuencial y algunas simultaneas generan problemas al tiempo cuando se vuelve a usar el combustible original, osea, nafta.

Uno de los problemas que aparecen es pistoneo y se torna erratico el ralenti, es preferible un variador de anvance por lectura de la corona, yo usé todos los del mercado, pero si notas que sin ese avance anda muy lento es porque el mezclador y la proporción aire-gas no es la correcta, actualmente tengo un Neon con 5ta generación con el avance original y no te das cuenta que esta a gas, conclusión, es una cuestión de lograr la mezcla justa, el gas al tener un como 110 octanos tiene una combustion muy lenta y si te pasas en la proporción tiende a "ahogar" y anda muy mal.


----------



## Nandre (Mar 27, 2017)

Muy buen circuito sebastian, estaba pensando tambien en un circuito que cambie el avance y me queria tirar por un emulador de fonica 60-2 que adelante la señal del ckp, este crcuito parece menos arriesgado que tocar la señal de rotacion.
Tengo un Astra 2.0 mpfi de chispa perdida con gnc y map que trabaja por variacion de voltage y 5v de alimentacion.
Se aprecia un cambio notable con el variador? No tuviste drama con la luz del check engine y pistoneo o temperatura exesiva en el motor?
Por ultimo le agregaria una resistencia pulldown entre la pata A del 4051 y gnd, y un zener gordo de 5.1v entre out y gnd ya que si algo sale mal no frite la ecu, si al 4051 lo reemplazo por un rele que conmute entre la salida del variadior y la señal original del map y asi evitarse el ic y solo usar la alimentacion de la electrovalvula?





sergiot dijo:


> Esos emuladores en la mayoria de las ecu's de inyección secuencial y algunas simultaneas generan problemas al tiempo cuando se vuelve a usar el combustible original, osea, nafta.
> 
> Uno de los problemas que aparecen es pistoneo y se torna erratico el ralenti, es preferible un variador de anvance por lectura de la corona, yo usé todos los del mercado, pero si notas que sin ese avance anda muy lento es porque el mezclador y la proporción aire-gas no es la correcta, actualmente tengo un Neon con 5ta generación con el avance original y no te das cuenta que esta a gas, conclusión, es una cuestión de lograr la mezcla justa, el gas al tener un como 110 octanos tiene una combustion muy lenta y si te pasas en la proporción tiende a "ahogar" y anda muy mal.



Es verdad lo que decis si la mezca es lo mas esacta posible la diferencia seria poca y ahi entra la magia de la computadora de 5ta gen, nosotros que tenemos los rusticos reductores con alta media y baja se complica dejarlo parejito por no decir que es un dolor de , y aun asi dejandolo bien calibrado se nota una merma de potencia mas que nada con el ac acoplado, tengo entendio que el gas nesecita un avance mayor que la nafta ya que combustiona mas lento y asi evitar calentamientos exesivos en el motor sin entrar en detonacion


----------



## Sebastian Bosch (May 13, 2017)

Nandre dijo:


> Muy buen circuito sebastian, estaba pensando tambien en un circuito que cambie el avance y me queria tirar por un emulador de fonica 60-2 que adelante la señal del ckp, este crcuito parece menos arriesgado que tocar la señal de rotacion.


 Un emulador de rueda fonica se podria hacer con la misma rueda fonica y un PLL (Lazo cerrado con un divisor de frecuencia) para obtener mas "dientes virtuales" y luego con un poco de logica discreta darle un avance fijo o en funcion de algo. Lo pense pero el circuito actual me llevo un dia y medio hacerlo y el propuesto me llevaria mas tiempo  





Nandre dijo:


> Tengo un Astra 2.0 mpfi de chispa perdida con gnc y map que trabaja por variacion de voltage y 5v de alimentacion.
> Se aprecia un cambio notable con el variador? No tuviste drama con la luz del check engine y pistoneo o temperatura exesiva en el motor?


 Problemas de temperatura y pistoneo los tuve mientas lo ajustaba a los preset durante viajes (Es prueba y error para mi hasta que me quedo bien)  Con este variador de avance la mejora en ralenti y altas revoluciones con poca carga es notable. A altas revoluciones con mucha carga se "queda sin avance" ya que la tabla del MAP del auto tiene su maximo para nafta y en gas necesitaria mas avance que lo que la tabla puede ofrecer. en ese caso si seria recomendable modificar la señal del ckp. 





Nandre dijo:


> Por ultimo le agregaria una resistencia pulldown entre la pata A del 4051 y gnd, y un zener gordo de 5.1v entre out y gnd ya que si algo sale mal no frite la ecu, si al 4051 lo reemplazo por un rele que conmute entre la salida del variadior y la señal original del map y asi evitarse el ic y solo usar la alimentacion de la electrovalvula?


El agregado de la resistencia pull down es aceptable, una de 10k puede ser. si tenes miedo con el zener de 5,1 podes poner dos en paralelo (Trabajaria uno solo, si se quema trabaja el otro) Cambiar el 4051 por un rele no seria apropiado ya que el tiempo de conmutacion puede provocar un pistoneo, solamente se podria cambiar si despues del rele (en la entrada de la señal a la ECU hay un filtro pasabajos con una resistencia y capacitor)  Lo que tendria pensado en un futuro no muy lejano seria pasarlo a 4º generacion con un motor paso a paso o con un solenoide controlado por PWM para regular el tornillo de alta, ya que el reductor que tengo (TA-15) es muy inestable, aunque antes de eso deberia comprar la sonda lambda que esta rota y plata para eso no tengo


----------



## Nandre (Dic 14, 2017)

Hola gente como les va espero que bien, estoy investigando para realizar un variador de avance para gas natural comprimido con pic.
El objetivo es lograr cambiar la fase de la señal original del sensor de cigueñal del veiculo para que la computadora adelante el salto de chispa aproximadamente unos 15 grados y asi compensar la velocidad mas lenta que tiene el frente de llama del gas natural contra la nafta para aprovechar mejor la potencia y evitar elevar la temperatura del motor.
El sistema utiliza una rueda fonica 60-2 para la computadora bosch motronic me 1.5.5
La dificultad viene porque el sensor ckp del veiculo es inductivo que genera una señal alterna de frecuencia variable y tambien de voltage, es decir a medida que aumentan las rpm aumenta la frecuencia y el voltage.
La idea es usar un schmitt trigger para la conversion de señal analogica a digital y para el desplazamiento de fase se me ocurre contar el periodo por cada vuelta usando la interrupcion por cambio de estado del pin del pic y adelantar la marca de la rueda fonica para adelantar el encendido
Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida gracias


----------



## sergiot (Dic 15, 2017)

La conversión de la señal es como decis y hay varias maneras de hacerlo, 15º es mucho, con 6º es mas que suficiente si el mezclador es de buena calidad y la calibración del regulador esta bien hecha, pero eso es un consejo, la mayoría son programables con switch.

Los he usado en algunos casos, en otros no se puede, pero creo que tenes que contar los dientes antes de la marca del pms, cada diente es un angulo determinado y después de la primer vuelta o cuando la marca es detectada te sincronizas, si mal no recuerdo los italianos AEB hacían los variadores para una corona determinada y eso era la cantidad de dientes por vuelta.


----------

